Ask HN: What C# books are highly recommended for professional .NET developers? - ajallow
======
shayac1
Check out clr via c# too. [https://www.amazon.com/CLR-via-4th-Developer-
Reference/dp/07...](https://www.amazon.com/CLR-via-4th-Developer-
Reference/dp/0735667454) It's about as deep as you can go into the .net
runtime. I personally found it fascinating.

------
thorin
I guess C# in depth by Jon Skeet would be the obvious answer. Any language
would be happy to have such a useful historical guide to best practice. I'm
not really a c# dev although I do use it a fair bit and I thought it was
excellent.

[http://csharpindepth.com/](http://csharpindepth.com/)

~~~
romanovcode
I am probably outliner but I really didn't get the book at all.

There is much intensive talk about differences between every version from 2.0
to 5.0, how you do same thing in 2.0, then in 3.0, 4.0 and 5.0.

I really don't get why I would need to know the difference between them unless
my job involves maintaining super old systems. (Which is quite common).

However for me personally it was not a good book at all because for me
personally that information was completely useless.

~~~
hyeomans
Feel the same, usually when I want to refresh how something became to be I go
back and read it. Do you have any good practical book under your belt?

------
tucaz
Not specifically about C#, but about something that is also on the radar of
people who is developing LoB apps with .NET which is Domain Driven Design. The
book by Eric Evans is the bible on the subject, but I also find it very
abstract and hard to grasp with no prior knowledge and lack of concrete
examples.

Applying Domain-Driven Design and Patterns: With Examples in C# and .NET is a
bit old, but still a good resource on how to implement some sort of DDD.

[https://www.amazon.com/Applying-Domain-Driven-Design-
Pattern...](https://www.amazon.com/Applying-Domain-Driven-Design-Patterns-
Examples/dp/0321268202/)

~~~
gary__
I wanted to learn about DDD too, read reviews on various books and noted your
sentiment about Eric Evans' book repeated a lot. Eventually I settled on
"Patterns, Principles and Practices of Domain-Driven Design" by Scott Millett
and Nick Tune, which I'm part way through.

It's mostly easy to comprehend and examples are in C#. The subject is complex
though, so I'm not even sure a single book is enough.

[https://www.amazon.co.uk/Patterns-Principles-Practices-
Domai...](https://www.amazon.co.uk/Patterns-Principles-Practices-Domain-
Driven-Design/dp/1118714709)

------
GFischer
It's not a C# book, but I think it's a fundamental resource for .NET
developers, especially those not familiar with basic practices like Unit
Testing, Automated Testing & Builds, etc:

Pro .NET Best Practices -
[http://www.apress.com/9781430240235](http://www.apress.com/9781430240235)

It's getting a bit dated though.

------
solutionyogi
Without a doubt, C# In Depth by Jon Skeet. As the title suggests, it's a book
which deep dives into how C# works.

------
runT1ME
[https://www.manning.com/books/functional-programming-in-c-
sh...](https://www.manning.com/books/functional-programming-in-c-sharp)

------
VOYD
[http://www.wrox.com/WileyCDA/WroxTitle/Professional-C-5-0-an...](http://www.wrox.com/WileyCDA/WroxTitle/Professional-C-5-0-and-
NET-4-5-1.productCd-1118833031.html)

~~~
VOYD
actually, this is the "latest & greatest" \-
[http://www.wrox.com/WileyCDA/WroxTitle/Professional-C-6-and-...](http://www.wrox.com/WileyCDA/WroxTitle/Professional-C-6-and-
NET-Core-1-0.productCd-111909660X.html)

------
tjalfi
I've been using C# and .NET for about a year.

Here are the books that I have found helpful.

Framework Design Guidelines - how to design libraries that anyone from Jon
Skeet to Mort can use successfully

Effective C# - how to implement the usual idioms properly

CLR via C# - this is a dry read but has answers to many questions I would have
never thought to ask.

C# in Depth - others have already commented on this

------
sharemywin
check out pluralsight.com it's not a book but it's got a lot of training in
that space.

~~~
ajallow
Thank your @shareywin, I found the site quite useful. :-)

------
tonyedgecombe
The C# language specification, you can find it at "C:\Program Files
(x86)\Microsoft Visual Studio 14.0\VC#\Specifications\1033\CSharp Language
Specification.docx"

------
KurtMueller
What F# books are highly recommended for professional .NET developers? :)

~~~
tucaz
The only book I found about the subject that is really good -> Real World
Functional Programming: With examples in F# and C#

[https://www.amazon.com/Real-World-Functional-Programming-
Tom...](https://www.amazon.com/Real-World-Functional-Programming-Tomas-
Petricek/dp/1933988924/)

Also, check FSharp For Fun and Profit. Lots of details and tutorials about F#
-> [https://fsharpforfunandprofit.com](https://fsharpforfunandprofit.com) also
available as e-book ->
[https://www.gitbook.com/book/swlaschin/fsharpforfunandprofit...](https://www.gitbook.com/book/swlaschin/fsharpforfunandprofit/details)

